# Krupp 7.5cm/34 FK38 cannon.



## davebender (Mar 14, 2013)

In production during 1930s. Why didn't Germany use a variant of this weapon to arm Panzer III, Panzer IV or StuG III? It compares nicely to early T-34 and Sherman tank main guns. HE payload is impressive for a shell only 75mm in size.


*USA. 75mm Gun M2.* Sherman Tank.
HE round. 625 m/s velocity. .77kg HE filler.


*Soviet Union. 76.2mm F-34 gun.* T-34 tank.
HE round. 680 m/s velocity. .73kg HE filler.
…..Original cannon version 612 m/s velocity.


*Krupp. 7.5cm/34 FK38.*
…..Artillery piece produced for export to Brazil during 1930s.
…..German navy used similar weapon on small vessels.
HE round. 605 m/s velocity. 1.06kg HE filler.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 15, 2013)

I was suggesting the tank gun based around that piece some time ago, in 'ideal 1940 tanks' thread. 
Seems they were convinced that 3,7 cm, and future 5 cm should be powerful enough to defeat anything their adversaries can field in big numbers, while the short 7,5cm is a good HE thrower as any of that caliber. The Germans were convinced that two tanks, each starting at 18 tons, is also a good idea. The great victories prior 1941 cemented the belief, the showdowns with well armored French tanks and British Matildas notwithstanding. The problems encountered during Op Barbarossa forced them rethink. By that time the more powerful 7,5 cm weapon was already in pipeline.


----------



## davebender (Mar 15, 2013)

Great minds think alike. 

Tanks typically fire more HE then AP. IMO that's ample reason to decide nothing smaller then 7.5cm will do. This particular 7.5cm weapon is plenty powerful enough to kill tanks through 1941, after which it should be replaced by more powerful 7.5cm/48. 

7.5cm Selbstfahrlafette L/40.8






Historically Germany made the similiar 7.5cm/40.8 gun and rotating turret fit on a modified Sd.Kfz.6 3/4 track. The same turret should fit on the much larger Panzer III tank. If Panzer III were armed with 7.5cm FK38 main gun then Germany doesn't need StuGs or Panzer IV for infantry support. Instead you produce Panzer III in much larger numbers.


----------

